# Syd - Malt Master Class With Thomas Kraus-Weyermann



## Doc (30/8/10)

Hey Brewers,

This is a headsup (with more details to follow soon).

*Free Malt Master Class with Thomas Kraus-Weyermann* at the *Macquarie Hotel/Schwartz Brewery* in Sydney on the evening *(7 pm* (arrive 6:30pm)) *Wednesday 8th Sept*.

Thomas gave a presentation to the Brewers Guild of NZ last week as part of Beervana. I believe this will be a similar presentation. 
Thomas Kraus-Weyermann, is the president of Weyermann Malts, 4th generation

Free presentation.
6 30pm arrival in Brew Bar.
7 pm guest intro.
1 hr presentation in Raval kitchen, 1st floor. 
8 pm snacks.

Register your interest so I can advise the Macquarie of an estimated number of attendees.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (30/8/10)

Still waiting on Drew to confirm the time.
Only 5 takers ??

Doc


----------



## Korev (30/8/10)

Thanks Doc

Sounds a great opportunity - I'll be there

Peter


----------



## BrenosBrews (30/8/10)

Damn, why in Sydney?


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (30/8/10)

Sounds great Doc count me in!


----------



## Bizier (30/8/10)

Awesome work!


----------



## Franko (30/8/10)

sounds good


----------



## redbeard (30/8/10)

just saw it - yes interested


----------



## mb83 (30/8/10)

I'll be there too!

Michael


----------



## Silo Ted (31/8/10)

I would like to come to this as well. Plus the beers there a pretty good sometimes.


----------



## smileymark (31/8/10)

Count me in..


----------



## Maple (31/8/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> Damn, why in Sydney?


Brenos, watch this space bud. Stay tuned. Sorry for hijack.


----------



## Barry (31/8/10)

Put my name down.


----------



## vykuza (31/8/10)

Why do all the good things always happen when I'm travelling for work??


The Mac is about 50 meters from where I work. That's what cuts even deeper.


----------



## Pumpy (31/8/10)

Barry said:


> Put my name down.



I would like to go too how much does it cost?


----------



## Stuster (31/8/10)

Excellent. Should be able to make it.


----------



## HoppingMad (31/8/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> Damn, why in Sydney?



Linky for the Mexicans, er I mean Melburnians:
Melbourne Masterclass on next monday

Why should those Sydneysiders have all the fun eh? :icon_chickcheers: 
Regardless of which side of the border, it should be good in either location.

Hopper.


----------



## sumo (31/8/10)

I got to speak to Thomas and Sabine for a lengthy period of time on Saturday while at Beervana in Wellington, NZ. The guy is down to earth and provided me a lot of food for thought with the additions of specialities etc. If you can get in there do it!


----------



## Doc (1/9/10)

Here are the updated details.

Free presentation.
6 30pm arrival in Brew Bar.
7 pm guest intro.
1 hr presentation in Raval kitchen, 1st floor. 
8 pm snacks.

Will update the 1st post too.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Bribie G (1/9/10)

sumo said:


> I got to speak to Thomas and Sabine for a lengthy period of time on Saturday while at Beervana in Wellington, NZ. The guy is down to earth and provided me a lot of food for thought with the additions of specialities etc. If you can get in there do it!



Which means we were in the same room on Saturday, sumo. Damn we should have coordinated things a bit better and sunk a few pints together


----------



## Vitalstatistix (2/9/10)

Nice one! I'll be there.


----------



## Peter Wadey (2/9/10)

Barry said:


> Put my name down.



Well we may as well add some more of the ESB furniture. 
I will try to get there.

Peter


----------



## Barry (2/9/10)

Please could you add Col from The Brew Shop.


----------



## bricho (2/9/10)

You can put me down also thanks.
Ben


----------



## Korev (2/9/10)

ESB wise we will only be 1 P short and will Barry reach his goal of being B1? 

P1


----------



## Silo Ted (6/9/10)

Bumping this thread for last minute attendees. 

Do we just rock up to the pub or PM the OP for registration?


----------



## Doc (7/9/10)

Silo Ted said:


> Bumping this thread for last minute attendees.
> 
> Do we just rock up to the pub or PM the OP for registration?



Just rock up.
No registration required.
Drew just wanted an indication of numbers.

See you all tomorrow night.

Doc


----------



## Andyd (7/9/10)

Folks,

I can highly recommend this - we had Thomas speaking last night and it was very informative... no spoilers 

Andy


----------



## brendo (7/9/10)

Yep get on board Sydney-siders - Thomas's session in Melb last night was a rare and valuable insight into a major component of our craft.


----------



## Howlingdog (7/9/10)

Can somebody record it for the Northerners, as our appointee in NZ didn't?


----------



## Bribie G (7/9/10)

HowlingDog said:


> Can somebody record it for the Northerners, as our appointee in NZ didn't?



The powerpoint display is really at the heart of the presentation. It would certainly be worth videoing - at the time I only had my little kodak camera however. As well as being half rat arsed on IPA :icon_drunk: 
It would be incredible if Weyermann could put up a display on their site, although a mass of information and history is already up there.


----------



## Doc (8/9/10)

Just talking with Drew.
He has cleaned up the hand-pull and will have it in action tonight.
What will be on the beer engine ??

See you there tonight.

Doc


----------



## redbeard (9/9/10)

Thanks to Drew, Doc, Cryers & Weyermann for tonights event. Very informative and also a pleasant get together for Syd homebrewers. Weyermanns has some new malts, including 2 belgian style and a floor malted czech pils, which Cryers should have local stock of. The descriptions of the Carared, Carafa, Caramunich, Carahell in the slide deck were well received. Thanks to the Maq for the location & finger food. Also nice beers on tap Drew  

cheers


----------



## Vitalstatistix (9/9/10)

wish I could have been there, BLOODY WORK!!!


----------



## Barry (9/9/10)

Yes thanks to all concerned, very informative and great to drink the SS again.


----------



## Doc (9/9/10)

It was a top night. Learnt some new stuff, got some inspiration for new beers and enjoyed hanging with homebrewers.
The winner of the Weyermann Almanac is a lucky brewer. I see it sells for US$ 129.00 + US$ 20.00.
Had a quick browse of the one Thomas had their last night, and Horst Dornbusch has done his usual great job. Forgot to look if there was a recipe for Gose in it though 

Doc


----------



## eric8 (9/9/10)

I went to one at the Malt Shovel tonigh, did you guys get a handout last night? Had something similar to the powerpoint in writing, and a free pen and bottle opener :icon_cheers:


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (10/9/10)

eric8 said:


> I went to one at the Malt Shovel tonigh, did you guys get a handout last night? Had something similar to the powerpoint in writing, and a free pen and bottle opener :icon_cheers:


Was some pens, bottle openers and samples up on the table for anyone that wanted them.


----------



## Pumpy (10/9/10)

I have been sick since Saturday with the worst head flu , have been in Zombie mode for days now . so pissed off I could not go, was looking forward to it too. 

Pumpy


----------



## Doc (10/9/10)

sydneyhappyhour said:


> Was some pens, bottle openers and samples up on the table for anyone that wanted them.



The bottle openers and pens were gone in < 2 secs. 
Would have loved a bottle opener.

Doc


----------



## Andyd (10/9/10)

For those who missed out, I took an audio recording of the Melbourne Session which should appear on Basic Brewing Radio sometime soon.

Andy


----------



## marksfish (10/9/10)

Andyd said:


> For those who missed out, I took an audio recording of the Melbourne Session which should appear on Basic Brewing Radio sometime soon.
> 
> Andy



great work, i was not able to attend and will wait for the podcast :icon_cheers:


----------



## sirotilc (10/9/10)

I managed to grab a bottle opener, I might consider trading if you have something good Doc


----------

